# Snow work in NE Pa and EPA



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys,

Anyone intrested in some work in a few areas. Scanton, Wilkes Barre, Philly area, West Chester, etc. Also in Bethlem/Allentown area.

I have a customer we do work for in our area who wants us to do the work up there but its not going to happen. If your inrtested post your info here. 

You will work directly for her company, all we''l help with is the spec, qualifications, etc. for the locations. We do abt 5 lareg properties for her now and she wanted us to do a crap load more. Could be a good opportunity for some of you in those areas.

The company are great payers(finally a good one) usually 25 days or less. IF its a big one she is also willing to help if you need a quick partial payment on a big snow. She saved our butts last year when a few others stuck it to us.

Let me know on here and I'll get a hold of ya.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm in the Reading/ Berks area, if that's if help. I might be looking to pick up some more accounts this year.

~Matt


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Actually Matt send me your info, we were just"told" we were taking on snow removal up there and I could seriously use a hand. We have a large commercial site on Tuckerton rd. and some other small stuff that are about the size of residnetial driveways, but are commercial sites.

Drop me your info and I'll get a hold of you this week....


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's my contact info:

*Matt Breyer
Breyer Construction & Landscape, LLC.
610-376-8086 -office
[email protected]
484-256-2773 -cell*

Tuckerton rd. isn't too far, as long as it's a decent sized lot, If you're farmiliar with the area, my shop (& home) are located in Reading in the Shillington / Millmont area.

Hope this helps, I'll wait to hear from you.

~Matt

P.S. you can't recieve e-mails or PM's.


----------



## allenbros (Oct 7, 2003)

*Scranton Area*

I am responding to your snow plowing accounts in the Scranton Area. I can be reached at [email protected]
PO Box 701
Hamlin PA 18427
570-698-5462


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

I'll get a hold of you both this week.

Matt i have abt 10-15 sites between Shillngton onto downtown Reading (walks) and on the West and East sides of Reading. I'll talk to you in more detail when i call you.


----------



## allenbros (Oct 7, 2003)

Look forward to hearing from you.

Matt Allen
Allen Builders and Landscape
PO Box 701 
Hamlin Pa
18427

570-698-5462
[email protected]


----------



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

*Plow work*

I am located in malvern, pa I am about 5 minutes from west chester. My shop is off of the 202 bypass so I can be anywhere in the city of philadelphia or the surrounding suburbs in less than a hour. We would be interested.

Can you contact me directly?
Jerry Scamuffa
Mulch or More, Inc
154 E Lancaster Ave
Malvern, Pa 19355
610-590-0150 office
610-842-4993 cell
[email protected]


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys,

Sorry i didn't get you this week, been hectic. I will give you a shout this weekend and we can go from there. At the latest Monday.

Thx


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I am interested in the Scranton area.

Dave 
(570)498-7640
[email protected]


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey All,

Just wanted to let you know I will be contacting you all tomorrow. I have been taking advantage of the nice weather and getting some landscape work done I'll give you all a call Wednesday between 10am and 2pm. Those of you that have e-mail I can e-mail you the locations and specs at that time.

Speak with you soon

Mike


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys,

sorry i ahve not gotten a hold of you yet had to finalize some things first. I will get to you all on Monday or tuesday and send ya the spec and site lists if interested.

Mike


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Mike,

Still interested. I'll be out of town from Monday till the following Wednesday. 
Feel free to call or e-mail the office, my brother John should be able to handle it.

Thanks.

~Matt


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Matt,

I' get a hold of ya one way or another, this week. 

Thanx, and again sorry for the delay.

Mike


----------



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

Mike,

We are still interested we are near West Chester, pa.

Thanks Jerry


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

IM also intrested in scranton/ wilkes barre area. my email is [email protected] and cell is 570-561-3916. Jason


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

*i'm interested*

I live in Effort, PA 18330


----------



## snoopy11577 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Northeast Philadelphia Area if needed*

*Hey everybody in Philadelphia and surrounding area's anything I can do to help. I guess thats why it's called the city of brotherly love I have 2 trucks with plows and salt spreaders and 2 push snow blowers and 1 ride on tractor with a snow blower. I also have FLATBED towing for any breakdowns. I know how hard it is to get towed with a plow on the truck.
Chris 
C & J Transport & Recovery
(215) 768-0479
President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia,Pa
Bikers Against Child Abuse
Nextel Direct Connect # 168*136442*2
2003 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2002 F-250 Superduty 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2 Craftsman Push Snow blowers:
1 Ride on Craftsman Snow Blower:
7 Snow Shovels
__________________
C & J Transport & Recovery *


----------



## fkessler52 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Bethlehem & Allentown*

Will help in Bethlehem & Allentown

(973) 479-0114
[email protected]

F350 - Diesel, 8.5ft. Blizzard Straight Blade


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

Mike,

We have 46 different Accounts all over Bucks and Montgomery Counties. We can do certain parts of Philly as well. I can be reached at 215.768.4584 or 215.836.9797. Sounds like a good customer. We can handle any sized property including Shopping Malls Ect.
Thanks and hope to hear from you.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We do a couple lots in Norristown, I live in Worcester. I have a C3500 dually dump (no salter, I can sub out) 4wd w/ a 8.5 and a F250 w/ 8 vee. I have about 2 hrs available. Geoff 215.514.1234


----------



## Wolfer (Dec 5, 2005)

*Good looking out*

I live in the washington county area, not more that 30 minutes from a couple of the areas you named. Sure could use a few more sites. Hope to hear from you. e-mail [email protected], or call 724-947-2380. Have a safe season. Wolfer


----------

